
Why Piketty’s Book Is a Bigger Deal in America Than in France - jseliger
http://www.nytimes.com/2014/04/30/upshot/why-pikettys-book-is-a-bigger-deal-in-america-than-in-france.html?hpw&rref=&_r=1
======
orroro1
Didn't Joseph Stiglitz publish a book with similar ideas earlier?

[http://www.amazon.com/The-Price-Inequality-Divided-
Endangers...](http://www.amazon.com/The-Price-Inequality-Divided-Endangers-
ebook/dp/B007MKCQ30)

I'm just surprised people would pay so much more attention to this young
French professor than an MIT Nobel laureate and former top-level economic
adviser to the Clinton admin and to the World Bank.

